# Cash in insurance



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

If I case in a life insurance policy how would I claim it for tax purposes. Just as income or is there a special form needed. 
Just getting a head start for next year.

Thanks in advance

Bernie.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Abramns said:


> If I case in a life insurance policy how would I claim it for tax purposes. Just as income or is there a special form needed.
> Just getting a head start for next year.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


Not sure about this, but normally for something like that, I think you just claim any amount you receive back over and above the amount of premiums you have paid over the years. (But if it's a US based policy, they should send you some sort of 1099 that will detail the amounts involved.)


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info
Bernie McKenna


----------

